

OK, so here's something weird ... - ColinWright

You may not hear from me for a while now.  I've found that I can log in to HN while in Private Browsing mode, but not while in normal mode.  Even getting the password recovery message, clicking the link, resetting my password, doesn't help.<p>There are times when I really, really hate computers.  All they do is get in the way of the work I actually want to be accomplishing.<p>So until I stumble across the bizarre, magical, unguessable incantation that make HN work again for me, I'm unlikely to post.
======
dsr_
Me too, including password reset. Does not work in FF. Does not work in FF's
private browsing mode. Does not work in Chrome. Deleting cookies does not
help.

 _Does_ work in Chrome's private mode.

------
ColinWright
Someone else reports the same problem:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5650171>

------
bjourne
That's a shame -- you usually post interesting links.

------
joseflavio
To fix the problem you will need to clear the cookies on firefox for the
domain ycombinator.com, hope it helps you.

------
nekgrim
Had the same problems. I cleaned my cookies & cache, it did nothing the first
time, and now it works again.

------
feelthepain
Are you sure you haven't been banned? Seems to have happened to me in an older
account - could't log in and password reminder didn't work.

~~~
ColinWright
I can log in when I'm using Private Browsing, with both my current account and
my old account. I can't log in with either account when I'm not using Private
Browsing. I can't see how those symptoms would arise if I'd been banned.

------
seany
For me it's just in FF. Chrom and safari seem to work fine.

------
downrightmike
lastpass is awesome, secure and will login for you if you want that. Even
fills forms ;) It helps to keep using a different pw by generating one for
you.

~~~
nekgrim
Lastpass wasn't the problem. The problem was : after you successfully logued,
you still weren't logued. Even with Lastpass.

